# Molcajete Salsa



## bulldogbacchus (Dec 27, 2010)

True molcajete is made with a mortar and pestle. A smoky, fiery hot salsa, it is a far cry from the watered down, bottled salsas so common today. My simplifed version uses a food processor, and thus is a bit easier than the classic.














Grill 3 lbs of tomatoes and 1 lb of serano peppers( stems removed) until mildly charred. Let cool. Remove tomato skins and cores. Combine with 1/2cup of cilantro and 3 cloves of garlic in blender or food processor. Process.  Salt to taste. It's done! Very Spicy


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! sounds fresh and tasty!


----------



## les3176 (Dec 27, 2010)

you got my mouth watering i love salsa...my wife makes a great raspberry flavored one with haboneros..but seranos sound good too!!!


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2010)

Now your talking, I love serranos. That simple salsa is the best. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've never tried grilling them first, now I will.


----------



## azkitch (Jan 5, 2011)

How many habaneros again?

I can't believe they're $7.99 or more per pound here in Arizona. Sheesh!

I haven't done it for a long time, but I smoked a bunch of tomatoes, onions, garlic, serranos/habbies and made a salsa. I was pretty impressed--and got compliments on it at work from a bunch of guys that make salsa too. Yay!

I'll have to do that again soon. Friday's payday.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Bulldogbacchus said:


> True molcajete is made with a mortar and pestle. A smoky, fiery hot salsa, it is a far cry from the watered down, bottled salsas so common today. My simplifed version uses a food processor, and thus is a bit easier than the classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for clarificaton,   

Molcajete is the Mexican version of a mortar and pestle. These type of tools are used to grind spices. Its being used in many countries. You have a salsa made with a molcajete. This is a very old and great tool for making salsa and grinding spices and other great things too. It's all good my friend.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 5, 2011)

azkitch said:


> How many habaneros again?
> 
> I can't believe they're $7.99 or more per pound here in Arizona. Sheesh!
> 
> ...


good to see ya in these parts dave..............


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2011)

I love fresh salsa big time. Roasted tomatoes are awesome too. Great looking salsa


----------



## dougmays (Jan 11, 2011)

looks awesome...i've never skinned and cored a tomato...is it as simple as rubbing off the skin when its been on the grill or more involved? also how do you core a tomato?


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 11, 2011)

Man that's cool.  I've tried to make salsa 3 or 4 times and I have hated every one. 

That's on my to do list after hunting season is over.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 11, 2011)

dougmays said:


> looks awesome...i've never skinned and cored a tomato...is it as simple as rubbing off the skin when its been on the grill or more involved? also how do you core a tomato?


I'm not sue was was meant, but the tomatoes might have been peeled after grilling, and the Serrano chiles may have been cored. It's all good my friend.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 11, 2011)

azkitch said:


> How many habaneros again?
> 
> I can't believe they're $7.99 or more per pound here in Arizona. Sheesh!
> 
> ...


The Orange habaneros are going for $4.99 a pound here in SoCal, and that's in a local Mexican market. That's a high price to pay for fresh chile. It's all good my friend.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 11, 2011)

That salsa sounds good, how bout some onions in on that!!


----------



## dougmays (Jan 11, 2011)

i was about to say i'm gonna try this but also smoke some onions on it! mmmm


----------

